# Alternative Film Posters



## hegg (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't think modern film posters are particularly good. For the most part they're uninspiring and unimaginative, and it's rare these days for a new poster to impress. Compared to some of the posters that were being produced in the 70s and 80s, I think we're in quite a slump. The good stuff is no longer coming direct from the film studios..

So when I was thinking about starting my own SF film club, I decided that I'd try to commission a new and unique film poster for each of my screenings. I see a lot of great work going into music gig posters these days, and I also wanted to try and emulate that too.

The result, for my first screening back in November (Invasion of the Body Snatchers-1978), is below. It was done by a friend of my brothers and the result is _exactly _what I was after. What do you all think?







I thought I'd start this thread for people to share their favourite film posters (I couldn't see a similar discussion). I'd especially like to see original/fan-made ones that have been created since the films release, either for fun or for special screenings. But whatever you like, really.


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Original Film Posters*

There was a regular thing in a movie/film (maybe total film) magazine that asked artists to redesign classic film posters and some of them were great, but also there is a trend towards minimalist movie posters (100 Amazing Minimal Movie Posters | TotalFilm.com)
For our wedding we had films as the tables and got a bunch of these types of posters together to make our table plan, we left off names as part of a quiz so people had to guess them (see if you can), also we have about 12 put into a film strip postcard holder thing in our tv room. I do agree that modern posters are too busy and most have lost style over cramming in names and reviews. But some are still classics and I expect even some modern ones (usually teaser ones) are still great. I always liked the teaser poster for Star Wars Episode 1 where little Anakin has Darth Vader's shadow.


----------



## hegg (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Original Film Posters*

Yeah, that Episode 1 teaser poster was great...might be the best thing about the film in fact 

Your wedding table idea looks super! Let's see.. you've got Ghostbusters top left, I think Back to the Future bottom left, is that Dumb & Dumber bottom right?! Brilliant if so. Jungle Book in the centre?


----------



## Scorpiuscat (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Original Film Posters*

Nice Invasion poster, I don't think I have ever seen that one before 


I have a friend who has an original of one of these.......


----------



## hegg (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Original Film Posters*

I looked through that Total Film list of minimalist film posters today, some great ones in there. A few of them were a bit _too _minimalist for my liking, I prefer my film posters to have a bit more going on. But it's a wonderful project and there were some amazing entries. I particularly liked the ones for Minority Report (#17), Rocky (#51), Captain America (#65) and Alien (#86).


----------



## hegg (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been looking through www.alternatemovieposters.com this week, there are some _incredible_ posters to be found. This 2001 effort (by Tim Doyle), for a screening in Australia, is my current favourite:


----------



## Harpo (Jul 17, 2018)

I wonder how posters vary around the world. Here are some incredible posters from Africa
Mega Gallery: Crazy movie posters from Africa


----------



## Onyx (Jul 17, 2018)

HARTTER: ALTERNATE UNIVERSE MOVIE POSTERS and stuff

Check out the prescient Laura Dern poster.


----------

